# Shift light contest



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

<--- the electrical engineer is on the case. However I feel that it's something programmed into the firmware and may be impossible to change without part replacement


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> <--- the electrical engineer is on the case. However I feel that it's something programmed into the firmware and may be impossible to change without part replacement
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have a feeling this is the case as well


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

And if that's the case, well then it won't be an easy task at all. But I shall take a look into it one of these days that it isn't pouring buckets all day 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Is there a light bulb on the back of the cluster you could just pull out?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I dont even notice the shift light anymore. For a while I was under the impresion it wasnt working because I didnt even notice it for so long.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Is there a light bulb on the back of the cluster you could just pull out?


1) it's going to be an LED
2) I don't want to disable it, I want to change when it comes on


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Definitely an LED, and probably controlled by a sensor that is in line with the tachometer.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

This is a great idea, I would love to set my light to 4,000 RPM!

GO Jnoobs The Electrical Engineer and/or anyone else!!! :eusa_clap::wavetowel2::jump::th_salute:ccasion14::th_dblthumb2::go::yahoo::bowdown:


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll definitely work on it but IMHO I think the easiest way would be to disable the current one and replace the OEM tachometer with an aftermarket one that you can manually set a shift light on


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't understand why you would want to change this, it is set to optimize your shift points for best economy. If you change this, you may as well just disconnect it because it will no longer serve any purpose.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

13Cruze said:


> I don't understand why you would want to change this, it is set to optimize your shift points for best economy. If you change this, you may as well just disconnect it because it will no longer serve any purpose.


If I followed that light, I would never get anywhere. That light would have me in 6th at 35mph. Sorry, but that light is maybe useful out on the highway.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I dont follow that light and i still get ~32 MPG on average which is (in my opinion) great gas mileage. Considering i cam from a 2004 Trailblazer that got 14 MPG....


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> If I followed that light, I would never get anywhere. That light would have me in 6th at 35mph. Sorry, but that light is maybe useful out on the highway.


Not entirely true..Its and "intelligent light" I've had the light on when in 5th and cruising along before I accelerate then it goes out until I'm done accelerating then it reminds me to go to 6th for cruising.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

At least on mine, the shift light is based on load rather than RPM. Going uphill, it'll flicker on when in a light load situation, and off when load increases. 

Probably needs a dealer level scan tool to set the percentage load it comes on at. That's my WAG. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree with sciphi - it's engine load vs. speed related. When going uphill the shift light doesn't come on during steady speed driving. This isn't a simple resister in-line with the tach. It's buried in the car's software.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I hate the **** shift light! It's my 1 real point of dissatisfaction with my car. I'm in heavy traffic a lot and end up with light throttle trying to keep from braking and there it is.

JBlackburn got his dealer to shut his off. I checked with the dealer where I bought my car and the 1 that did his and both said it can't be done.

I've learned to ignore it (Mostly).


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

stick a tiny piece of black electrical tape over your shift light icon. Can I have my $25 gift card, now?!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm offering cash money to whoever can figure out how it works and how to change it. I don't want to ignore it. I want to change it. I have no idea how it's integrated and could possibly be software related, but if so, who has the ability to change it?

And yes, it is "intelligent" in the sense that when at 25% throttle at 75mph going up hill it will come on and then go off when I get to 50% throttle (just example numbers btw). I realize it isn't just at 2500 = turn on.

But my statement still holds true, if I followed that light on surface streets, I'd be in 6th at 35mph.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> stick a tiny piece of black electrical tape over your shift light icon. Can I have my $25 gift card, now?!


lol, you aren't following the rules.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

anyone else got efilive & want to look at this? 
The light was annoying in the beginning, but I got used to it. I love how it doesn't stay on when u decide not to shift up ...


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> anyone else got efilive & want to look at this?
> The light was annoying in the beginning, but I got used to it. I love how it doesn't stay on when u decide not to shift up ...


Thats interesting. But, if Vince can't do it with a tune, do you think it will be available in EFILive (assuming it's not a separate system)?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The winner will have to either hack the ecm or possibly bcm or obtain the schematic to the instument panel cluster. The light works off of engine load (from map sensor) and engine RPMs. Once the ECM sees a load value and an RPM value at a specific predetermined, it (ECM) sends a message to the BCM to turn the light/indicator on in the cluster. 

I believe the instrument panel cluster is the most feasible answer. You would have to locate the circuit and disable it. But a resistor or other method would have to be utilized so as to not cause other warning indicators to come off it it can be disabled at all. 

There is no simple snipping a wire to do this mod.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Again, I don't want to disable it. I want to control it.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

titan2782 said:


> Again, I don't want to disable it. I want to control it.


That would require changing the algorithm in the ECM. And if a tuner can't do it, then I don't know who could.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> That would require changing the algorithm in the ECM. And if a tuner can't do it, then I don't know who could.


If a tuner can't do it, then it probably isn't in the ECM.


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

It bugged me at first but now I hardly notice it unless I'm driving at night. 

My 84 Omega had the shift light too. It was a simple fix in that - four screws and pop the bulb. Did the same with the check engine light. Cars were a lot less intelligent in the 80s. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

rb343 said:


> Did the same with the check engine light. Cars were a lot less intelligent in the 80s.


Yeah, those pesky check engine lights are sooo annoying... :uhh:


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry Titan, I'm gonna have to side negatively on this one.... :sad:.

I really don't think this is possible. I even tried looking through SI for a description of the circuit. Nothing.

The light is programmed for maximum economy, the government basically made them do this. I really don't think its reprogram-capable. The way he IPC and ECM communicate to turn that light on is just too complicated. It uses too many variables to determine when to turn the light on.

Sorry man. I don't mean to rain on anyones parade.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm sorry Titan, I'm gonna have to side negatively on this one.... :sad:.
> 
> I really don't think this is possible. I even tried looking through SI for a description of the circuit. Nothing.
> 
> ...


Has to be a way. What is done can be undone. Maybe I need to up the reward.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there is another thread on here where someone mentioned having this turned off at the dealer. This is controlled by programing and if it can be turned off it certainly should be able to adjust how it works. 

Pretty sure on the other thread more than one person were told by the dealer this is not possible to even turn off.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

spacedout said:


> I'm pretty sure there is another thread on here where someone mentioned having this turned off at the dealer. This is controlled by programing and if it can be turned off it certainly should be able to adjust how it works.
> 
> Pretty sure on the other thread more than one person were told by the dealer this is not possible to even turn off.


Interesting. Next manual that comes in I will check and see what's available.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

I just looked over a file from a 2012 6MT with HPtuners and didn't see it in there. It was adjustale in some older cars but was only RPM based, not load.
I have turned it on and adjusted it in a friends 2002 ZO6. Works great in that car.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I'm pretty sure there is another thread on here where someone mentioned having this turned off at the dealer. This is controlled by programing and if it can be turned off it certainly should be able to adjust how it works.
> 
> Pretty sure on the other thread more than one person were told by the dealer this is not possible to even turn off.


JBlackburn got it turned off, but he knew the tech. I was told by my dealer and the 1 that did his that it's not possible.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Until they flashed my ECU at the dealer again. And now it's back. Oh well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

that light annoys me so much. i tried going by it once, all it wants to do is bog the engine!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the shift light is coming on and you shift up and your engine bogs, take it in to the dealership as a drive-ability issue. If it comes on and you shift and acceleration is just slow, but the engine isn't straining it's working as designed (unfortunately).


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

pull the shift light bulb and wire in a real shift light under the dash?do i wins monies now:sarcasm:


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a thought... I wonder if the shift light has any relation to the A/T shifting. What I mean is, in an A/T, at the time of an upshift, I wonder if at that exact same moment, the shift light would come on in a M/T version.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

titan2782 said:


> Here's a thought... I wonder if the shift light has any relation to the A/T shifting. What I mean is, in an A/T, at the time of an upshift, I wonder if at that exact same moment, the shift light would come on in a M/T version.


I don't think so, with anything more than easy throttle my automatic revs to 2,800-4,000RPM in most of the lower gears(in full automatic mode). I have not seen said shift light but from what I have read it comes on at a pretty low RPM. When I am easy on it I think it shifts about 2200RPM in every gear.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The shift light in my ECO MT comes on as low as 1800 RPM. I have also seen it come on at higher RPM when climbing and I can safely shift up and not lose speed because of the lower RPM. It's actually a pretty smart algorithm.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I don;t think you can disable it per say, but there has to be a chart with the parameters in the PCM so you may be able to set it to say come on at 255MPH at 1000 RPM


----------



## sndguy (Nov 17, 2011)

Toothless said:


> that light annoys me so much. i tried going by it once, all it wants to do is bog the engine!


I always end up speeding.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd say pull the bulb but knowing GM it will probably throw a CEL or something


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Here's a thought... I wonder if the shift light has any relation to the A/T shifting. What I mean is, in an A/T, at the time of an upshift, I wonder if at that exact same moment, the shift light would come on in a M/T version.


After driving a 2013 1LT AT I can definitely say the answer is no. The AT won't shift that low. Basically, it waits until the resulting RPM is 1500 or higher before it shifts. Shifting when my ECO's light comes on can put the RPMs as low as 1200.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

This has be something the dealer can do. I'm going to see if I give a tech $20 to do this.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> This has be something the dealer can do. I'm going to see if I give a tech $20 to do this.


If you can do that, get all the info you can like what exactly I need to ell the tech and how much he wants to do it, then take a before/after video for comparison. I'll consider that a win.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Getting it removed is a enough of win. I'll take a beer next time I visit San Diego.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

snowvette said:


> I have turned it on and adjusted it in a friends 2002 ZO6. Works great in that car.


YEP! My '02Z has the same thing done - comes on now at 6600 RPM and acts as a shift light.

IIRC, this is actually the CAGS (Computer Assisted Gear Selection) light that indicated when the transmission was about to force a 1-4 skip shift. You guys think having a shift "suggestion" light is bad? Try having a computer that _forces_ you into 4th gear when you go for 2nd!

Here’s a post on the Corvette Forum showing some parameters the CAGS referenced for operation. I would imagine the shift light in the Cruze would work in a similar fasion, though the "logic" is different:

Disable CAGS with HPTuners - Corvette Forum
This might help someone who's looking. I have HPTuners but haven't used it on the Cruze yet. I plan to use it for data logging modifications in the future, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> If the shift light is coming on and you shift up and your engine bogs, take it in to the dealership as a drive-ability issue.


On that thought, gap your plugs to .120" and take'r in to the dealer! Remove this light please!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

the only way i could see this being done would be to intercept the signal to the light, have a micro computer that receives the oem signal and is able to be programmed to turn on when you want it. , connected in series with the original wiring you would be able to have it act as you want it. i find that mine turns on when i hit 2500 rpm , unless my foots a bit heavy on the gas  therefor i believe that its activated when it hits 2500 rpm but is also run through the throttle controller to be deactivated when the throttle is past a certain threshold, to be reactivated when you let your foot of the gas to re light the light reminding you to shift.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> the only way i could see this being done would be to intercept the signal to the light, have a micro computer that receives the oem signal and is able to be programmed to turn on when you want it. , connected in series with the original wiring you would be able to have it act as you want it. i find that mine turns on when i hit 2500 rpm , unless my foots a bit heavy on the gas  therefor i believe that its activated when it hits 2500 rpm but is also run through the throttle controller to be deactivated when the throttle is past a certain threshold, to be reactivated when you let your foot of the gas to re light the light reminding you to shift.


Oh yeah, sounds simple enough!


There HAS to be a line of code in the computer to activate it, if it is there it can be altered. The challenge is finding that line(s) of code.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Oh yeah, sounds simple enough!
> 
> 
> There HAS to be a line of code in the computer to activate it, if it is there it can be altered. The challenge is finding that line(s) of code.


That's only half the challenge. The rest, and probably harder part, is to successfully change that piece of code without affecting anything else. Also, you'll have to do it without the original source code.


----------

